# Anyone into 80s music?



## IWP (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm into all kinds of 80s music. From glam metal, to synthpop and new wave, I love it all. The 80s was the best decade for music ever, in my opinion. Generally, the music was just so fun, upbeat, energentic, and catchy. Almost the opposite of 95% of today's crap.

My favorite 80s bands/groups would have to be Motley Crue, Bon Jovi, TNT, Danger Danger, The Police, Journey, Van Halen (both Roth and Sammy Hagar periods), Winger, Twisted Sister, Duran Duran, Animotion, Poison, Whitesnake, and Loverboy.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm with ya. I love 80's and 90's. My fave band is Journey. Can't get enough of em.


----------



## Alex Cross (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the 80s because many artists drowned their music in cheap synths. I think the only band I really liked from the 80s was U2 and that's about it.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

*raises Paw* 

Better than the stuff today...


----------



## emptyF (Oct 21, 2008)

no.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometimes it's great. By that I mean, when you're in the mood for it.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't understand one-word replies in the negative that add absolutely nothing to the discussion. 
If you don't like something, don't post in a topic about it. :/


----------



## IWP (Oct 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm with ya. I love 80's and 90's. My fave band is Journey. Can't get enough of em.



Hell yeah, Journey is the shit! I can't get the songs Separate Ways and Anyway You Want It out of my head.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yeah. 

My favorite artist is Falco. My favorite song is You Spin Me Round. Which was not done by Falco. >.> But yes, give me 80's!


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 22, 2008)

GARY NUMAN 

i love him.


----------



## Defender (Oct 22, 2008)

The *Red Hot Chili Peppers* stuff from the 80's eclipses everything they've made since then.
The 80's were a great time for punk with *Minor Threat*, *Dead Kennedys*, *Black Flag*, *Bad Religion*, etc etc etc etc ad infinitum
*Nick Cave* was kickin' ass around that time too. And *The Cure*.
The late 80's were fertile ground for golden age hip hop. *Public Enemy* <3
*Michael Jackson*'s "Bad" and "Thriller." Regardless of what you think of the guy, these are two totally indispensable albums of the era.
*Tom Waits*' big stylistic change popped up in the 80's with the trilogy of Swordfishtrombones, Rain Dogs and Frank's Wild Years. One of the most important musical transitions ever.
Motherfuckin' *Prince*.
*Talking Heads* put out some incredible material during this decade.
*They Might Be Giants* put out some of their most memorable stuff.
*Nine Inch Nails* showed up at the very tail end of the 1980's.
**Slayer.**

A great decade for music, but what decade _isn't_?

Btw Sammy Hagar castrated Van Halen, turning them from a band that blew Ted Nugent off stage to just a band that blew.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 22, 2008)

Well if the whole GTA:Vice City's soundtrack counts, well yeah.


----------



## IWP (Oct 23, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> *raises Paw*
> 
> Better than the stuff today...



+1

Alot better might I add.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

My favorite 80s bands/groups would have to be Motley Crue, Bon Jovi, TNT, Danger Danger, The Police, Journey, Van Halen (both Roth and Sammy Hagar periods), Winger, Twisted Sister, Duran Duran, Animotion, Poison, Whitesnake, and Loverboy.[/quote]

These are some good ones, especially The Police, I do like Journey, Van Halen (With David Lee Roth),NIN, David Bowie,Ozzy, Black Sabbeth, Rush etc. To answer the question yes.


----------



## Defender (Oct 23, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> Black Sabbeth


Man, Sabbath in the 80's was a sin against the universe :<


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Defender said:


> Man, Sabbath in the 80's was a sin against the universe :<


Well I like some, not extensively more on the ozzy side,but they revolutionized music I have to give them props.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

IWP said:


> Hell yeah, Journey is the shit! I can't get the songs Separate Ways and Anyway You Want It out of my head.


I'm not the only one who listened to them pre- and post- Don't Stop Believen'?
<3
Anyway You Want It is amazing..one of my favorite songs of all time, but I prefer Wheel in Sky by them.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm not the only one who listened to them pre- and post- Don't Stop Believen'?
> <3
> Anyway You Want It is amazing..one of my favorite songs of all time, but I prefer Wheel in Sky by them.


Wheel in the sky, absolutely awesome.:grin:


----------



## Takun (Oct 23, 2008)

Look harder.  There is good music in every decade.  Stop living in the past and search for it.

90's and 00's (since a lot carry through both) : The Smashing Pumpkins, At The Drive-In, Treepeople, Built to Spill, Drive Like Jehu, Murder City Devils, Envy, Fugazi, Hieronymus Bosch, King Crimson(70's-00), Modest Mouse, Neutral Milk Hotel, Protest the Hero, Death From Above 1979, Queens of the Stone Age, Incubus, The Arcade Fire, TV on the Radio...

Shit I could go on, but now I'm just name dropping.  Point is *Generally, the music was just so fun, upbeat, energentic, and catchy. Almost the opposite of 95% of today's crap* Look harder.  Sorry that it isn't pushed as pop anymore, but it didn't die.

My favorite old bands: Pink Floyd, The Who, The Stooges, and The Smiths.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm a huge 80's fan. 75% of the music I listened to growing up was from the 80's! 

It was one of the greatest decades for music ever, at least in my opinion. :3

EDIT: Heck, I'm listening to *It Takes Two* by Rob Base and DJ E-Z Rock right now!

WOO!

YEAH


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 23, 2008)

There's a quite of few 80s bands I like. Motley Crue and Lita Ford being more of the poppy/mainstream side, Candlemass and Solitude Aeturnus for Doom Metal, and Testament, who fucking own that crap band Metallica, for thrash.


----------



## IWP (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Fugazi.




After downloading and listening to Fugazi's Steady Diet of Nothing I can conclude that Fugazi is a pretty boring and mediocre band. The drummer is pretty good though.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Medicine by them is <3

They were a huge underground band at the time.  $5 concerts and refused to sell merch.  They were a fans band.  They were also an influential post-hardcore and punk band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzC0RNkBXM0


Wish I could have seen them live.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

I love the '80s. <3


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love the '80s. <3




It is was a decent show before they made like a bajillion shows about it.

Just HOW MUCH of the 80's do we really need to know about?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> It is was a decent show before they made like a bajillion shows about it.
> 
> Just HOW MUCH of the 80's do we really need to know about?



Oh, right.  Fuck that show.  I only like music from the '80s, screw everything else about it.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 24, 2008)

80`s are my faves! Definately! That was the time, when you could music call that way!


----------



## Defender (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, right.  Fuck that show.  I only like music from the '80s, screw everything else about it.


Reagan! Drug war! Embarrassing clothes! Woo-oo!

Also high five to Takumi for reppin' the 90's.


----------



## IWP (Oct 24, 2008)

All the 90s were good for were cartoons and video games, oh, and Alice in Chains.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

Defender said:


> Reagan! Drug war! Embarrassing clothes! Woo-oo!
> 
> Also high five to Takumi for reppin' the 90's.



Hells ya.  There is good rock from the 60s to the 00s.  WOOO



IWP said:


> All the 90s were good for were cartoons and video games, oh, and Alice in Chains.



Then you must have had a boring 90s. =/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

IWP said:


> All the 90s were good for were cartoons and video games



What else do you need? 8)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 24, 2008)

Depeche mode, Clan of Xymox, Joy Division, The Cure, Bauhaus, and acid house. What was not to like? I was born 3 years, 6 months, and 24 days late to be from the eighties, though.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 24, 2008)

Hellz yah, I'm listening to Karma Chameleon right now.


----------



## James Feral (Oct 25, 2008)

My musical interests have always pretty much been rooted in the 80's. There are a handful of bands today that I know of and listen to that have a grasp of the 80's. Tigercity, check them out. www.myspace.com/tigercity Bought their EP and love it. I can say anything 80's is great, from new wave, pop/dance, hair & power metal, thrash (Annihilator anyone?), I'm extremely into NWoBHM (new wave of british heavy metal) and rock in general. I could safely say the 80's is responsible for my musical existance and personal style.


----------



## Defender (Oct 25, 2008)

IWP said:


> All the 90s were good for were cartoons and video games, oh, and Alice in Chains.


Hi! It is good to see you have been thawed out from when you were cryogenically frozen in 1992. You seem to have missed out on a lot since then.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

OH SHIT! I can't believe I didn't see this topic until now. I am _all about_ the '80s, as anyone who knows me will attest to. My favorite band is Duran Duran. I've seen them about 16 times now (most recently, this past May) and met several of them on different occasions.

Other '80s bands/artists I dig: ABC, Adam & the Ants, a-ha, Arcadia, Art Of Noise, Asia, Bananarama, Pat Benatar, Berlin, Blondie, Bow Wow Wow, David Bowie, Kate Bush, the Clash, Culture Club, the Cure, Def Leppard, Depeche Mode, Devo, Thomas Dolby, Eurythmics, Falco, the Fixx, A Flock Of Seagulls, Frankie Goes To Hollywood, Peter Gabriel, Go-Go's, Hall & Oates, Heart, the Human League, Billy Idol, INXS, the Jam, Grace Jones, Journey, Kraftwerk, Cyndi Lauper, Madonna, Men At Work, Missing Persons, Naked Eyes, New Order, Stevie Nicks, Gary Numan, Oingo Boingo, Robert Palmer, Pet Shop Boys, the Police, the Power Station, the Pretenders, Prince, the Psychedelic Furs, Queen, Simple Minds, the Smiths, Soft Cell, Talk Talk, Talking Heads, Tears For Fears, They Might Be Giants, Thompson Twins, U2, Van Halen, Wire, "Weird Al" Yankovic, Yello, and Yes, among countless others.

I listen to '80s music all the time. I can't tell you how often I'll be with somebody somewhere, and an '80s song will start playing on a radio or PA system, and they're like, "Oh my God! I haven't heard this song in years!", and I'm like, "Oh yeah, I listened to this album yesterday" lol.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 30, 2008)

Bananarama, Tiffany, Kylie Minogue, Cyndi Lauper, Sinitta, Sonia. Some of those whom I only recently found out that I like. I'll probably find more the longer I look.


Defender said:


> Hi! It is good to see you have been thawed out from when you were cryogenically frozen in 1992. You seem to have missed out on a lot since then.


Ahaha, I was born in '92. Apparently everything from my era sucked. Good thing I grew up living under a rock.


----------



## IWP (Oct 30, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> OH SHIT! I can't believe I didn't see this topic until now. I am _all about_ the '80s, as anyone who knows me will attest to. My favorite band is Duran Duran. I've seen them about 16 times now (most recently, this past May) and met several of them on different occasions.
> 
> Other '80s bands/artists I dig: ABC, Adam & the Ants, a-ha, Arcadia, Art Of Noise, Asia, Bananarama, Pat Benatar, Berlin, Blondie, Bow Wow Wow, David Bowie, Kate Bush, the Clash, Culture Club, the Cure, Def Leppard, Depeche Mode, Devo, Thomas Dolby, Eurythmics, Falco, the Fixx, A Flock Of Seagulls, Frankie Goes To Hollywood, Peter Gabriel, Go-Go's, Hall & Oates, Heart, the Human League, Billy Idol, INXS, the Jam, Grace Jones, Journey, Kraftwerk, Cyndi Lauper, Madonna, Men At Work, Missing Persons, Naked Eyes, New Order, Stevie Nicks, Gary Numan, Oingo Boingo, Robert Palmer, Pet Shop Boys, the Police, the Power Station, the Pretenders, Prince, the Psychedelic Furs, Queen, Simple Minds, the Smiths, Soft Cell, Talk Talk, Talking Heads, Tears For Fears, They Might Be Giants, Thompson Twins, U2, Van Halen, Wire, "Weird Al" Yankovic, Yello, and Yes, among countless others.
> 
> I listen to '80s music all the time. I can't tell you how often I'll be with somebody somewhere, and an '80s song will start playing on a radio or PA system, and they're like, "Oh my God! I haven't heard this song in years!", and I'm like, "Oh yeah, I listened to this album yesterday" lol.



I love you! =D no homo


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

IWP said:


> I love you! =D no homo



LOL, right back atcha.


----------



## Journey (Nov 1, 2008)

most of my music tastes started in the 80's


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 1, 2008)

hell yea it's teh new 70s.*the cure* rules..i like some raw ass shii though like......ATTACK


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

the 80s had the best metal debuts and:

scorpions
rush (their best all-round awesome albums were in the 80s)
the fixx
saga
alan parsons project (catchy pop during their 80s)
Harlequin
Iron Maiden
The Moody Blues
Triumph
Chris deBurgh (getaway album)
Billy Idol
Def Leppard (High N' Dry, Pyromania and Hysteria)
Bryan Adams
The Cars
Kim Mitchell's solo work
QueensrÃ¿che
Twisted Sister
Van Halen (well, their pre-5150 era, although 5150 is an awesome album as well)
Guns N' Roses
Journey
Tom Cochrane/Tom Cochrane & Red Rider/Red Rider
Tom Petty (his 1st album)

I know for sure I don't know all the 80's, but I think a fair few good bands have a damn good era in it. (although I'll admit some of the bands mentioned are one-hit wonders/Harlequin ("Who's Harlequin?" Think of "INNOCENCE/YES IT'S ALL YOU EVER NEEDED/INNOCENCE/YES IT'S ALL YOU'LL EVER NEED" yes I had to allcaps that))


----------

